# [Installation] Nouvelle installation linux

## esmax666

Alors voila, j'avais avant gentoo et je voudrais à nouveau me mettre un linux sur mon pc.

Mais je me demande si la version gentoo est la meilleur, es ce que cela vaut la peine de passer à Arch ? ou gentoo reste toujours le meilleur?

Enfaite avant c'etait un copain que m'avais installé gentoo et pour apprendre à mieu me servir de linux j'ai decider de l'installé moi meme... en esperant que je vais comprendre les howto.. snif snif...

alors voila enfaite j'adore la fonction emerge de linux es ce qu'il y a la meme chose sous Arch? on peux y retrouver les meme logiciel ?

----------

## Trevoke

Je voudrais te suggerer de chercher un forum de support pour ARCH ou Debian ou quelle que soit la prochaine distribution que tu utilises, si tu changes; ici, nous utilisons Gentoo (remarque, ca ne m'avait jamais encore frappe en fait...), donc nous serions plutot mal places pour t'aider ou t'expliquer ce que telle ou telle distribution fait ou ne fait pas.

Il n'y a en fait pas de 'meilleure' distribution. Cela depend de ce que tu veux faire. Une petite recherche sur les forums te donnera un bon paquet de threads a eplucher pour differents avis sur differentes distributions.

La fonction "emerge" appartient a Portage. Portage est ce qui fait que Gentoo est different des autres distributions; donc tu ne retrouveras pas emerge a moins d'installer portage sur ta distribution.

----------

## kwenspc

oui oui et puis si tu pars tu n'auras plus notre sympathique forum à tes côtés!   :Cool: 

Trevoke, gentoo c'est aussi les wall-party et les moments détentes!  :Wink: 

esmax666 : tu veux vraiment plus de gentoo? allez?!  

bon pour être plus constructif, il existe aussi Ubuntu qui a un forum parait-il "sympathique"...moi je me dis 

c'est basé sur une debian alors pour le forum sympahtique faut vérifier.

enfin c'est vrai : à chacun sa distrib. Moi gentoo fait tout pour moi! (petite larme) : bureautique, 

multimédia, graphisme,developpement, jeux et là je me met même à la MAO.

mais bon il est vrai que pour débuter dans linux gentoo peut s'éverer "hard", mais avec l'aide que ce forum 

prodigue, on est à l'abris! Je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit présent dans les autres forums sur les autres distribs...

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> mais bon il est vrai que pour débuter dans linux gentoo peut s'éverer "hard", mais avec l'aide que ce forum 
> 
> prodigue, on est à l'abris!

 

Et la doc ? Tu oublies la doc !  :Wink: 

Non, sans blague : on s'accorde à dire qu'elle est remarquable !

Bon, le lien qu'on ne mentionne jamais assez : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/index.xml

----------

## babykart

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   mais bon il est vrai que pour débuter dans linux gentoo peut s'éverer "hard", mais avec l'aide que ce forum 
> 
> prodigue, on est à l'abris! 
> 
> Et la doc ? Tu oublies la doc ! 
> ...

 

je pense franchement que gentoo est une des distributions les plus pédagogiques grâce justement à toute sa doc, et un débutant n'ayant pas peur de lire arrivera à installer une gentoo...

le handbook est remarquable, si on le lit en entier on apprend bien plus qu'en installant une dizaine de fois certaines autres distributions...

----------

## lbr

tout a fait ... ++1

----------

## rg421

Désolé: je ne fais que passer... Donc ça va être bref

Si j'ai bien compris ton problème, tu as utilisé Gentoo comme première distribution linux et tu veux réinstaller la bête pour comprendre comment ça marche...

A mon avis, ce n'est pas la bonne démarche mais je te conseille quand même de changer de distribution. La raison en est très simple: regarde les gens qui répondent dans ce forum (pour résumer, ce sont ceux qui ont déjà une certaine expérience de linux) et tu constateras que tous sans exception ont testé plusieurs distributions. Le but de ce passage de distribution en distribution est de trouver une distribution qui nous convienne: c'est donc totalement subjectif et personnel. Bien entendu, tu trouveras toujours des gens pour te dire que le rouge est plus beau que le bleu.

Donc si Gentoo est ta première disrtribution: change. Teste Fedora, Mandrake, Suze, Debian, Ubuntu, Arch ou une autre. Ce qui est important, c'est que tu te sentes bien avec ta distribution, que tu acceptes ses points faibles en contrepartie de ses points forts. La distribution parfaite n'existe pas (sinon, il n'y en aurai pas autant) et une distribution n'est pas meilleure qu'une autre, c'est juste une histoire de gout et de couleurs. Et comme avec linux, on a le choix: donne toi les moyens de choisir.

Le lien qui va bien : http://distrowatch.com/ pour savoir ce qu'il existe comme distribution et où sont leur site respectif pour te faire une idée de ce qu'elles "valent".

Et si tu as déjà choisi Arch, ma foi, essaie la, pourquoi t'en priver ?

-- 

Renaud

----------

## cylgalad

Juste en passant, en fait pourquoi pas amphét' tant qu'on y est !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

à vrai dire je trouve ce genre de question un peu bete , car si tu demande sous un forum gentoo quelle est la meilleure distrib entre gentoo et une autre , tout le monde va te répondre gentoo , en plus personnelement je trouve que c'est la vérité (il ne reste plus qu'a convaincre distrowatch ....) , en ce qui conserne emerge il ne concerne que Portage donc gentoo , ensuite si tu prends mandrake par exemple tu auras Rpmdrake (si je ne me trompe pas) ....

tu devrai comprendre les HOW-TO ils sont fais pour çà !

----------

## kernelsensei

ya 2 distros que je voudrais tester prochainement :

- ARCH

- Sourcemage

----------

## esmax666

ben enfaite c'etait parsque j'ai trouvé votre forum trés sympa, et je pense que la plus part des personnes du forum mandrake ne connaissent pas vraiment gentoo...

Enfaite si je comprend bien mandrake c'est un genre windows, lorsque l'on souhaite installer un programme on ne pourra plus passer par ce fameux emerge "nom du prog"... il faudra telecharger le logiciel sur telecharger.com et l'installer par une interface graphique.

Car moi mon impression est que gentoo est difficile d'etre installé au debut(a cause du choix de materiel), mais ensuite pour installé Gaim, K3b... l'installlation sera beaucoup plus facile...

La question que je me pose: es ce qu'il y a une grade difference entre fedora, Suze et debian ?

Es ce que beaucoup de personne on testé ARCH ?

Enfaite voici les reponse que j'ai recu d'un autre forum si cela interresse quelqu'un ... http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-1306318-Quel-est-votre-distibution-preferer

Ensuite vous installé votre linux à partir du cdlive complet(600Mo) ou cdlive à 100Mo ?

merci!

----------

## kernelsensei

non, mandrake c'est pas du windows  :Very Happy: 

ca utilise un systeme de packages rpm, des binaires deja tout prets !

----------

## esmax666

le probleme de mandrake, est alors pour installer des logiciel en plus de ceux qui sont deja ?L'installlation de modem, imprimente n'est pas difficile?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> le probleme de mandrake, est alors pour installer des logiciel en plus de ceux qui sont deja ?L'installlation de modem, imprimente n'est pas difficile?

 

en theorie, MDK c'est sensé etre "simple" ....

----------

## joKer-O-zen

il n'y a pas de reel probleme de ces ordres la 

mandrake est reputee etre la distrib la plus grand public, facile a installer (windows like pour l'install)

qui marche sur une large gamme de materiel ...

avec urpmi (ou rpmdrake l'outil graphique) la gestion des paquets est plutot sympa

le probleme est plus de l'ordre de l'emprise que tu as sur ton systeme

sous mandrake tu ne sais pas pourquoi / comment  la souris usb est prise en compte (1er exemple qui me vient)

tu na pas "La main sur le systeme" comme sous gentoo ou debian

en plus avec urpmi les paquets sont binaires, cad compilés avec le plus d'options generiques possibles ... 

avec emerge tu compile avec les options exactes que tu veux, uniquement pour ton proc et ta config specifique. il parait que : 1) ca tourne mieux, 2) les executables sont plus legers, et donc ton systeme avec  :Smile: 

mandrake ... c'est bien pour commencer ... mais a mon avis si tu as deja gouté gentoo tu ne poura pas te mettre a mdk.

fait toi une install gentoo si ca te tente ... 

n'oublie pas c'est long

si tu te sens attiré par une autre ... teste ... 

linux c'est du libre ... sois libre comme l'air  :Smile: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *joKer-O-zen wrote:*   

> il n'y a pas de reel probleme de ces ordres la 
> 
> mandrake est reputee etre la distrib la plus grand public, facile a installer (windows like pour l'install)
> 
> qui marche sur une large gamme de materiel ...
> ...

 

Faux elle était maintenant c'est ubuntu http://distrowatch.com/index.php?dataspan=4

(ps : renseigne toi sur cette distrib et tu verra que c'est même mieux que mandrake)

----------

## Trevoke

Je voudrais qu'on clarifie une fois pour toute que toutes les distros ont un theme particulier: Gentoo nous donne le choix et toutes les "difficultes" qui viennent avec (enfin c'est toujours plus simple que LFS, hein..), Mandrake nous donne une grande simplicite, etc etc.

En effet esmax, sur le forum Mandrake ils connaissent pas grand-chose a propos de Gentoo. C'est normal, ILS SE SERVENT DE MANDRAKE ....

Dis-nous ce que tu veux faire et on te dira quelle distribution utiliser.

----------

## rg421

@Trevoke: je ++

à part une petite chose: 

 *Quote:*   

> Dis-nous ce que tu veux faire et on te dira quelle distribution utiliser.

 

Là, personnellement, je ne m'avancerai pas: les goûts et les couleurs...

-- 

Renaud

----------

## esmax666

Alors je veux un explorateur bien plus léger que windows avec beaucoup moins de bug... (j'aimerais également pouvoir relier ma calculatrice classpad et mon telephone Sharp à ce systeme)

J'aimerais avoir un jolie explorateur, plus beau que windows pour faire le style... Je trouve que windows ram un peu chez moi alors que lorsque j'ouvre Kmail, je ne dois pas attendre 2-3 secondes comme Outlook.

Enfaite je voudrais un windows avec moins de programme qui se lance au debut du demarrage, c'est sympa quand meme l'on peux demarrer rapidement son pc, je trouve que Kde se lancais deja plus rapidement que windows

----------

## kernelsensei

un windows leger ...

hum ... Windows CE ?

ok je  :Arrow: 

----------

## Trevoke

Vu ce que tu as repondu, tu ne cherches pas necessairement a utiliser GNU/Linux; en fait, peut-etre bien que www.litestep.net te conviendrait ... (le site a l'air d'avoir un probleme ou deux en ce moment, mais tu peux telecharger litestep a plusieurs endroits de toute facon, et ensuite chercher "litestep themes" + "download" pour trouver des themes)...

Avec evidemment un certain controle de Windows pour controler ce qui se lance et ce qui ne se lance pas.

Litestep est en fait une "shell" pour Windows. La difference etant evidemment que sous Linux, la shell c'est bash, csh, tsh, etc etc... Alors que sous Windows, la shell c'est explorer / litestep et d'autres. En clair c'est une GUI differente pour Windows. C'est assez sympa.

Si tu cherches a utiliser GNU/Linux, alors il faut probablement que tu restes sous une distribution comme Gentoo pour avoir l'opportunite de telecharger et d'installer simplement ce que tu cherches. En fait, je te conseillerais d'installer tout ce que tu peux trouver dans portage qui t'interesse...

(emerge esearch

esearch -S "keyword" | less)

Et une fois que tu as trouve un set de paquets qui te convient, tu reinstalles depuis le debut.

Si, par contre, tu aimes bien KDE / GNOME, ce n'est peut-etre pas la peine de garder Gentoo. Si tu consideres que ton ordinateur est une voiture, et que l'OS est le moteur, Gentoo c'est pour ceux qui aiment bien tripatouiller dans le moteur. Un bon compromis en general c'est Debian; debian a un systeme de gerement de paquets qui est un des grands-peres de portage, donc ca te plaira peut-etre.. Et c'est une distribution binaire, donc c'est plus rapide d'installer des choses.

----------

## kwenspc

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> Alors je veux un explorateur bien plus léger que windows avec beaucoup moins de bug... (j'aimerais également pouvoir relier ma calculatrice classpad et mon telephone Sharp à ce systeme)
> 
> J'aimerais avoir un jolie explorateur, plus beau que windows pour faire le style... Je trouve que windows ram un peu chez moi alors que lorsque j'ouvre Kmail, je ne dois pas attendre 2-3 secondes comme Outlook.
> 
> Enfaite je voudrais un windows avec moins de programme qui se lance au debut du demarrage, c'est sympa quand meme l'on peux demarrer rapidement son pc, je trouve que Kde se lancais deja plus rapidement que windows

 

sympa le "EnFaite"...ça a déjà été noté  :Rolling Eyes: 

Très franchement : tu veux ci, tu veux ça...ok pas de problème! Mais cherches un peu par toi même, on peut pas tout de donner sur un plateau car ça ne répondra pas forcément à tes besoins!

Et puis ta référence à windows c'est agacant. Je pense que si les gens changent d'OS ce n'est pas pour retrouver le même. Tu veux que ça soit pareil que windows mais en mieux...ben demande à M$ ce qu'ils en pensent  :Mr. Green: 

(chais pas, ou alors tweak le, y a des sites pour ça, mais c'est clair que ça va pas très loin)

Pour ton téléphone et ta calculatrice tu as déjà posés la question et tu n'as pas eu de réponses. (en plus ce genre de périphériques "exotiques" est souvent peu ou pas du tout supportés sous nux à cause des constructeurs)

enfin bref, tout le monde te le dit ici : bouge toi et trouve toi ce qui TE plais! Y a une foultitude de programme, etc...sous nux et tous aussi souple les uns des autres pour arriver à ce que tu veux. Faut juste chercher.

----------

## Trevoke

kwenspc a raison: il faut chercher.

Si tu n'aimes pas chercher, je te conseille de retourner sous Windows parce que c'est du premache (et je ne dis pas ca avec mechancete, c'est la verite, et c'est bien pour ca que Windows est celebre non?)

----------

## esmax666

Merci je vais tester "LiteStep"Le truc est que gentoo (ou linux) n'est pas comparable à windows, franchment j'trouve que linux est bien meilleur! il est plus rapide et ne bug pas...

Tu n'utilise pas Kde ? tu prend quoi pour l'interface graphique ? c'est vrai que que Kde a pas mal de programme qui ne me servent pas vraiment...

Mais bon il y a quand meme Konqueror, kopete...

----------

## Trevoke

je me sers de fvwm-crystal (c'est en fait juste un theme pour fvwm tout prepare, mais je l'aime VRAIMENT beaucoup, il est tres leger et fonctionnel)

----------

## esmax666

Oui je viens de faire une recherche sur google est j'ai vu de belles images, mais donc fvwm serais un remplacent de kde, il integre un explorateur comme Konqueror?

----------

## Trevoke

C'est un autre sujet, donc pas necessairement approprie pour ce thread.

Fais plus de recherche. KDE est un Desktop Environment; fvwm est un Window Manager. le DE integre beaucoup de choses, le WM t'offre une interface graphique.

Et ce n'est pas un "remplacement" pour KDE, puisque KDE n'est pas le DE de base.. De base, tu as twm et c'est tout.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

bin deja fvwm c'est un WM alors que kde est un desktop , l'un en gtk l'autre en QT alors c'est quoi le rapport ? sinon Fvwm est trés bien  :Smile:  ..

----------

## esmax666

alors voila donc je me suis dis que je vais reprendre gentoo, alors enfaite il y a 2 cd live.

http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/releases/x86/2004.3/livecd/

(je n'ai pas trouvé de seveur ftp francais)

Mais es ce que je dois prendre la version minimal ou maximal? si on a pas la connexion internet grace a un autre pc on est obligé de passé par la version universal ?

----------

## Trevoke

Je te conseille de lire le 

Manuel d'installation de Gentoo

----------

## esmax666

comme j'ai pas de connexion reseaux (j'ai qu'un seul pc à la maison), j 'ai decidé de télécharger la version universal

mais je n'arrive pas à la prendre grace à Flashfxp

je recois le message d'erreur

WinSock 2.0 -- OpenSSL 0.9.7d 17 Mar 2004

[R] Connecting to pandemonium.tiscali.de -> IP=195.52.219.14 PORT=21

[R] Connected to pandemonium.tiscali.de

[R] 220 ProFTPD 1.2.10 Server (pandemonium.tiscali.de) [195.52.219.14]

[R] USER anonyme

[R] 530 Login incorrect.

[R] Connection failed

[R] Delaying for 120 seconds before reconnect attempt #1

[R] Retry attempt Aborted

[R] Connecting to pandemonium.tiscali.de -> IP=195.52.219.14 PORT=21

[R] Connected to pandemonium.tiscali.de

[R] 220 ProFTPD 1.2.10 Server (pandemonium.tiscali.de) [195.52.219.14]

[R] USER anonyme

[R] 530 Login incorrect.

[R] Connection failed

[R] Delaying for 120 seconds before reconnect attempt #1

[R] Retry attempt Aborted

Je vois pas quel login mettre

----------

## kwenspc

anonyme en rosbeef ça se dit... anonymous !!!

roh nan? si!

----------

## esmax666

lol .... merci  :Embarassed: 

Ca télécharge la  :Smile: 

Enfaite c'est pour quand la version 2005 ?

merci !

----------

## kwenspc

esmax666 : "Enfaite" ça s'écrit "en fait"  bon sang   :Laughing: 

(bon en même temps je peus parler, je fais toujours plein de fautes moi aussi  :Embarassed: )

----------

## fb99

@kwenspc lol je ne sais pas si c'est fait exprès mais c'est je peuX au cas où !! :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

eh non c'est pas fait exprès  :Shocked: 

ce que j'ai dis entre parenthèses se vérifie, donc...Shame on me!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *esmax666 wrote:*   

> lol .... merci 
> 
> Ca télécharge la 
> 
> Enfaite c'est pour quand la version 2005 ?
> ...

 

et bien il ne l'ont même pas releasée donc ya encore le temps mais je pence que cela ne devrait pas tarder car l'equipe Gentoo est quand même trés competente  :Cool: 

sinon prend le livecd universal 2004.3r1 (stage 3 est conseiller si tu est débutant)

----------

## Trevoke

J'aimerai quand meme savoir pourquoi esmax se colle a Linux alors qu'il semble n'avoir aucune base en informatique et aucune base en anglais.

Je veux pas etre mechant, mais Linux n'est pas encore pret pour le grand public.

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'aimerai quand meme savoir pourquoi esmax se colle a Linux alors qu'il semble n'avoir aucune base en informatique et aucune base en anglais.
> 
> Je veux pas etre mechant, mais Linux n'est pas encore pret pour le grand public.

 

oui tout a fais d'accord et sans vouloir le critiquer (loin de là) j'ai l'impression qui à des bases du bon vieu windobien  :Confused: 

donc ne commence pas par gentoo pour debuter .....

----------

## Trevoke

 *Gentoo_Lover wrote:*   

>  j'ai l'impression qui à des bases du bon vieu windobien  

 

Ben ca.. Moi aussi j'ai des bases de Windows (tm) (r) (c) (prout) donc je vais pas jeter la premiere pierre  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaug

Les gars avec le temps et du travail de sa part il va finir par arriver a devenir un Gentooiste . 

Tout s'apprend. :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> Les gars avec le temps et du travail de sa part il va finir par arriver a devenir un Gentooiste . 
> 
> Tout s'apprend.

 

oui tout s'apprend (çà me rappel moi a mes debut le boulet que j'étais ).... :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

apprendre à chercher pas soi-même aussi ça s'apprend...en tout cas surement pas en posant les questions avant d'avoir essayer de chercher.

----------

## Enlight

Heu gentoo moi c'est ma first... (booter knoppix ça compte pas!) bah sinon moi c'est freebsd que j'ai envie d'essayer un de ces jours...

----------

## lmarcini

FreeBSD s'installe tout seul si tu lis bien la doc... Comme Gentoo, quoi !

----------

## Longfield

Moi je suis assez d'accord avec Gentoo_lover : passer un peu de temps à bidouiller une Mandrake ou Fedora qui offrent l'avantage d'une install automatisée et donc pas repoussante seront une excellente base pour arriver sous Gentoo !

Je dis pas qu'on ne peut pas y arriver directement sous Gentoo, mais il me semble qu'avoir quelques bases qu'on acquiert facilement avec une des deux précitées est une très bonne voie !

my 2 cents !

----------

## El_Goretto

Hum, juste pour faire un pitit retour en arrière (on sait jamais, avec un peu de chance, ça peut rameuter un paquet de troll  :Smile: )

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Litestep est en fait une "shell" pour Windows. La difference etant evidemment que sous Linux, la shell c'est bash, csh, tsh, etc etc... Alors que sous Windows, la shell c'est explorer / litestep et d'autres. En clair c'est une GUI differente pour Windows. C'est assez sympa. 

 

En pratique, ca remplace le bureau et la barre des tâches. Pour vraiment changer la GUI, il faudrait ajouter un windowsblind-like, avec la lourdeur que ca entraine généralement, pour changer l'apparence des fenêtres. Dans ce registre, ya styleXP (produit commercial), qui reste léger malgré tout, et stable (j'ai testé avec succès, enfin bon, c'était avant Gentoo).

----------

